# Behringer src2496



## MogulMusic (Aug 11, 2007)

Im in Miami Florida and am looking for someone to mod the analog outputs of a Behringer src2496 and maybe even drop in an AKM4396 chip for the DAC.

Anyone any suggestions?:spend:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I moved this to the BFD Forum thinking it might get more attention. :huh:


----------



## MogulMusic (Aug 11, 2007)

I guess i dont have a choice. This is a Sample Rate Converter that upsamples has no EQ but has ADC and DAC. Many people mod these units and are said to rival the likes of the Benchmark DAC1 when modded.

Nothing to do with Subwoofer Calibration. I will ask on a different forum being this is a pro recording piece of gear.

Thanks anyway. :surrender:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure you have a choice... I'll move it back. I just saw Behringer and mod and know that there has been discussion about mods on Behringer units in the BFD Forum. Granted, I've not seen any mention here on this particular mod you are referring to though. :huh:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

FYI
I was referred to Home Theater Shack a while back because it has the BFD section. Kudos to everyone involved. :yay:


----------

